# XML Plugin für Eclipse Ganymede



## TSH (19. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

der Titel sagt ja eigentlich schon alles. Ich suche ein (kostenloses) Plugin, dass zumindest Syntax Highlighting für XML in Eclipse 3.4 (Ganymede) erlaubt. Code Completion bei angegebenem XML Schema wäre natürlich auch gut.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2008)

WTP zum Beispiel


----------



## TSH (20. Jun 2008)

Danke, Code Completion macht das aber nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Gibt's da vielleicht was kostenloses?


----------



## Vayu (20. Jun 2008)

naja es sollte dir zumindest ein geöffnetes tag automatisch schliessen. aber du kannst ja in xml tags definieren wie du lustig bist, was soll er da automatisch komplettieren?


----------



## TSH (23. Jun 2008)

Dafür verlink ich ja auf ein entsprechendes XML-Schema. Da steht dann drin, welche Tags wann erlaubt sind.


----------



## foobar (24. Jun 2008)

Wenn die DTD/Schema von WTP korrekt aufgelöst wurde, haste damit auch Codecompletion. Guck mal in den preferences unter web and XML => XML Catalog


----------



## Vayu (25. Jun 2008)

ah ups das mit dem Sc hema hab ich überlesen


----------

